# Earthquake in Chile / Terremoto en Chile



## miguel64086

Hola a todos:

Quisiera abrir este hilo para que compartan su parecer acerca del terremoto que afectó Chile la noche del sábado.
Soy Chileno pero vivo lejos de mi tierra, asi que es dificil ver las noticias en la tele. Por suerte, mi familia no ha sido afectada, los cuales viven en Valparaiso.
Caramba, el terremoto más grande en como 50 años....  por suerte las fatalidades no han sido tantas como en Haiti. Qué tragedia.

---------

I wanted to open this thread to let people share their feelings about the earthquake that affected Chile Saturday night.
I'm from Chile, but I live far away from home, so it is very difficult to watch the news on TV.  Luckily, my family hasn't been affected. They live in Valparaiso, about 250 mi north of the epicenter.
Caray, the biggest earthquake in like 50 years.... luckily the fatalities hasn´t been that many, like in Haiti.  What a tragedy.


Miguel... desde Kansas City


----------



## mediterraneo24

Todos rezamos por el bien de los chilenos, que tragedia.
He visto en las noticias hace unas horas los sobrevivientes del terromoto, madres, gente de edad, hermanos preocupados, gente histerica. 

La imagen que mas me impacto fue de una mama que dijo que el pizo se le resbalo bajo sus pies y salio corriendo por su hijo que estaba en el otro cuatro.

Gracias a Dios aqui en Israel no tenemos desastres naturales, no me puedo ni imaginar como seria vivir algo semejante. La cosa mas cerca que he vivido fue un terremotico muy insignificante, que me desperto muy asustado. 
Por eso cada vez que veo una desgracia como la que acaba de suceder, igual que la de Haiti, me afecta mucho.
Rezo por el bien y por la rapida recuperacion del pueblo chileno, y aprecio el coraje de la gente, 
que dios los bendiga y sean fuertes.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A todos mis amigos chilenos, a los foreros de ese país, les deseo que tengan mucha fuerza en este momento dificil.

Estamos aqui pensando en ustedes y rezando para que las consecuencias no sean tan feas como parecen.


----------



## SDLX Master

Our prayers that our Southern brothers could endure through such hardship, and God's peace in their hearts.


----------



## bondia

WhoSoyEu said:


> A todos mis amigos chilenos, a los foreros de ese país, les deseo que tengan mucha fuerza en este momento dificil.
> 
> Estamos aqui pensando en ustedes y rezando para que las consecuencias no sean tan feas como parecen.


 
Lo mismo digo
Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Queridos amigos chilenos, con vosotros y con todos los foreros de este país, está mi corazón, triste por todo lo que estais sufriendo y frustrado por no poder hacer nada para aliviar esta situación.

Ojalá que entre todos podamos ayudar a cicatrizar la herida.

Estoy llorando con vosotros.


----------



## Rayines

A todos los amigos chilenos: Estoy con ustedes en este difícil momento, y les deseo desde lo más profundo entereza, ánimo y coraje -que seguramente encontrarán- para salir adelante frente a la adversidad.


----------



## Nanon

Solidaridad con Chile.
Desde donde estamos, estamos con ustedes.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

A mi me gustaría -egoísta (y cotilla) que es una - que en cuanto podáis nos digáis que estáis bien, que no os ha pasado nada ni a vosotros ni a vuestras familias...

Ya sé que eso no va a ser mañana, ni pasado: lo primer es lo primer. Pero que sepáis que estamos preocupados por vosotros.


----------



## bondia

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola,
> 
> A mi me gustaría -egoísta (y cotilla) que es una - que en cuanto podáis nos digáis que estáis bien, que no os ha pasado nada ni a vosotros ni a vuestras familias...
> 
> Ya sé que eso no va a ser mañana, ni pasado: lo primer es lo primer. Pero que sepáis que estamos preocupados por vosotros.


 
Si, no esperamos noticias inmediatas, tenéis otras cosas que hacer y en que pensar, pero Val tiene razón, desde saber la noticia, estoy _enganchada_ a los telediarios..
Ánimo, amigos chilenos


----------



## rusita preciosa

Nuestros pensamientos y rezos están con ustedes.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gôô, j'espère que tout va bien pour toi et tes proches...
Rassure-nous si tu nous lis !

Bisettes.


----------



## Hakro

I have two Chilean friends, Oscar and Kata. In fact they are friends of my brother Ilmo, (Member Emeritus), and I've met them only once, but still I'm worried. I know that they live somewhere south of Santiago, but I have no idea is it near or far away from the center of the earthquake. Actually I don't have their e-mail address, so I can't even ask how they are. All I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Rayines

Hakro said:


> I have two Chilean friends, Oscar and Kata. In fact they are friends of my brother Ilmo, (Member Emeritus), and I've met them only once, but still I'm worried. I know that they live somewhere south of Santiago, but I have no idea is it near or far away from the center of the earthquake. Actually I don't have their e-mail address, so I can't even ask how they are. All I can do is hope for the best.


We wish the best for them too, Hakro.


----------



## Calambur

Mi deseo es el mismo de todos: que estén bien y a salvo (y que cuando puedan nos lo hagan saber).
¡Fuerza, pueblo hermano y amigos de este foro!


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Fuerza compañeros! Toda mi solidaridad con los chilenos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Estamos con vosotros, pensamos en vosotros. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## la_machy

Yo estoy consternada por lo que está pasando el pueblo chileno, y en especial estoy muy proecupada por nuestros amigos foreros de chile. ¡Pero todas nuestras oraciones y buenos deseos están con ustedes, amigos! 
Me sumo al deseo de saber lo antes posible cómo se encuentran. Ojalá que en cuanto vuelva un poco la calma en sus ciudades, casas, familias, nos lo hagan saber.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I start by apologizing for writing in English, but I am asuming that it's not only Spanish speaking people who are worried about what has happened in Chile.

As those who have looked at my profile know, I live in Santiago, Chile. I am a born Chilean who has suffered about half a dozen large earthquakes in his long life, and I wanted to give friends in the forum a glimpse from the inside on what has happened here.

This has been by far the most hypocritical earthquake I have witnessed. It was very long and potent, and it came at around 3:30 in the morning with an almost immediate power cut off, which made the experience even more terrifying. When things calmed down, a quick inspection of my home showed almost no effects whatsoever. A few books dropped from some shelves, our old cuckoo clock had stopped, but nothing more. When I got out of my house, I did not see any signs of damage in our block.

However, my wife and me (we live alone) knew the situation was serious. Telephones, both fixed and mobile, became useless almost at once. It was several minutes before any radio began to broadcast, and of course the first news had little to add to what we already knew. In our sector we were without electricity until about 7 am, and we spent all those hours trying to get some news form our closest relatives, including our only son, whom we only managed to contact about 7:30. Fortunately, by that time we already knew that all of our closest relatives were without any personal damage, and with little if any material damages.

TV transmissions were recovered about 10 am, when we began to realize that matters had been much more serious than what we had imagined based on the scarce information we had so far. It was striking to gradually find the really very large area of the country with serious material damages, and to contrast that with the very small number of deaths, about 200 by the official midday report. But the magnitude of the known damages has been increasing, as unfortunately has also being increasing the number of deths, about 700 by the latest official report.

There many towns near Concepción (some 500 km, over 300 miles south of Santiago), the area most seriously affected by the quake, wher everything went down. People around there have serious problems with food and water, and they are sleeping in tents if they are lucky. Several hospitals in the area also suffered serious structural damages and aren't able to cope with the situation.

In Santiago itself we have had very serious material damages in some sectors and none in others (for example, where I reside). Entire buildings have been so severely affected that most probably they will have to be demolished, and a large quantity of houses has also collapsed. However, it really surprises me to look at all the damages and to know that so few people have suffered in their bodies the effects of this quake.

The situation is far from normal now: communications are irregular, we will probably suffer a shortage of foodstuffs because many people are buying as if this was the end of the world, there are cities with no electricity, no water, not enough medicines. But, as in previous occasions, most people are responding marvelously. The image of a young man (I would say in his middle thirties), riding a bicicle in one of the most devastated towns in absolute darkness at about 5 am in the morning of the quake, with a flashlight in one of his hands to try to avoid the many obstacles in the road, and shouting all the time "I'm a doctor, anyone hurt needing attention?" cannot be more eloquent. There are also some who misbehave, in some but not all cases due to the absolute lack of food and water, but we hope they will continue being isolated minorities.

All in all, I would say we are coming out of this much better off than could be expected. Freely translating something my mother told us when I was a child, anything that can be mended with just money is not really important. Even if the money isn't there, as it frequently wasn't for my parents. For we must not forget that, compared with what happened in Haití, the number of deaths here, which will most probably be somewhere over one thousand in the final balance, is nearly nothing. Also, that the Chilean economy is almost infinitely better that the one in Haití. So we should be able to overcome with time the huge material losses, and thank the blessing of such an almost unbelievable small number of dead and seriously injured people. 
 
My sincere thanks to all the "foreros" who have shown they care, and to all those that will, although it's a pity that this thread is so hidden. It is extremely good knowing that you are there. God bless you all.

Oldy.

Addition: I wrote the above very hurriedly last night nearly at midnight. When I went to bed immediately afterwards I remembered I had not included the paragraph in green, which I think is important, but was too tired to switch on my computer again and add it. So I did it first thing today.


----------



## miguel64086

Wow Oldy Nuts.  Thank so much for reporting from the scene.  I have been really anxious to know what is really going on.  The news most of the time just report the most horrible stuff and sometimes we forget how the rest gran majority of the population lived the earthquake.

I was really funny how I found out about the earthquake.  I have dear Chilean friend that I met here in USA but now lives in South Africa.  Of course it was day time when the earthquake happen so she sends me a TEXT message to my phone.  I immediately read the text, about 2 AM CST (8 AM GMT --- which is 5 AM Chilean time) and I start to worry like crazy. 
It took me three whole hours to finally get a hold of my Dad, who lives in Valparaiso (close to the Capital, 300 mi north of the epicenter) and luckily all my relative have already called each other and were fine.  But later on the day, I COULD NOT COMMUNICATE.  All international circuits were saturated.

Let's keep the prayer comings



BTW... where is Vampiro?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

No estuve ayer en casa ni en el foro, estuve fuera de la ciudad; sin embargo estuve al tanto de este terrible terremoto, aquí la televisión estuvo brindando información durante todo el día.

Viví en Santiago, además de trabajar ahí lo hice en Concepción (H. del Trabajador) por lo que tengo muchos y muy buenos amigos en ambas ciudades, y otras mas, no he podido comunicarme con todos, pero gracias a las redes sociales del Internet y correo electrónico pude estar en contacto con muchos de ellos, aunque aun no por conversación telefónica, e intentado comunicarme con ellos pero sin exito, he podido hacerlo gracias al Internet, y el text-messaging. Al menos, los amigos y sus familiares no han sufrido la perdida de vidas, las cuales suman muchas y son de lamentar.

El aeropuerto de Santiago estaba cerrado, y he tenido amigos, uno que por no llegar su vuelo a Santiago puedo hacerlo a Antofagasta, y desde ahí por tierra para llegar junto a su familia en Santiago. Otra que estaba en Lima, y por querer estar ya con su familia en Santiago, pierde su vuelo que era todavía la próxima semana y se fue por tierra a Santiago, aún esta en camino (o quizá esta ya por llegar) ya que son casí 48 hrs de viaje. Historias como estas deben haber sucedido muchas el día de ayer.

A todos aquellos amigos chilenos, y amigos de Chile, solo decirles que comparto con ustedes estos momentos, los tengo en el corazón y pensamiento, orando porque tragedias como esta no se sigan sucediendo.

Además, recibí mensajes y llamados de amigos aquí en Texas debido a esto y transmito a ustedes su mensaje "_You are in their prayers_".

Chilito, sabemos que harán valer ese "_Fuerza Chile!_" y saldrán adelante.

F.


----------



## JamesM

Even for a Californian used to earthquakes, it's hard to imagine a two-minute earthquake.  An earthquake that lasts fifteen seconds feels like a _very_ long time when you're experiencing it.  The size of the earthquake is amazing, one of the largest in the last hundred years.

Last year I worked closely with quite a few people who are from Chile.  I hope that their families are safe and well.  I was so glad to hear that the building codes are very strict in Chile.  That alone probably saved hundreds, if not thousands, of lives.  

My thoughts are with all Chileans.  I hope that there is minimal loss of life and a swift recovery.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Special thanks to Oldy Nuts for letting us know what´s going on, for taking the time to report.

I´m so glad that you, your family and friends are OK. 

We hope the rest of the Chilean foreros are OK to. 

Miguel, we´re as worried as you are for our friend the Vampiro.


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Oldy Nuts por dedicarnos este tiempo y hacernos saber que tú y los tuyos estais bien. Nos falta saber como están el resto de foreros de Santiago y de otras partes de Chile, ojalá que pronto sepamos de ellos.

Vampiro... necesitamos saber que tú y tu familia estais bien para poder volver a respirar hondo...


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Gôô, j'espère que tout va bien pour toi et tes proches...
> Rassure-nous si tu nous lis !
> 
> Bisettes.


J'ai eu des nouvelles, Gonzalo (Gvergara) et sa famille vont bien .

Je n'ai jamais connu que des tremblements de terre de faible magnitude, ici, mais je peux imaginer ce que ça peut être d'en ressentir un de cette force en pleine nuit, qui plus est.
Mes pensées vont à ceux qui souffrent aujourd'hui, directement ou indirectement et à ceux qui vont reconstruire, au sens propre et au sens figuré, demain...

Merci à Oldy Nuts, pour ce récit de proximité.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci PZ. 
Toutes mes pensées vont bien sûr à tous les autres Chiliens, mais aussi aux Haïtiens qu'on commence à oublier et aux victimes de la tempête Xynthia...


----------



## Vanda

Fiquei hor-ro-ri-za-da com as imagens que vi na tv! Um outro Haiti!


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Muchas gracias Oldy por encontrar el tiempo y el ánimo de ponernos al corriente de la situación allí. Envio a Chile mis mejores deseos.


----------



## Calambur

*Aviador, Vampiro, elmg *(Elisa, que es mendocina pero vive en Chile)... no dejen de avisarnos que ustedes y sus familiares están bien. 
Soy muy egoísta y en casos como este en lo primero que pienso es en los amigos...
Desde este país hermano deseamos que todos los chilenos superen lo mejor que se pueda este durísimo golpe.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No, fortunately this is not a second Haití, as I clarified in an addition of this morning to my message of last night here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8609267&postcount=19

It will take time, much effort, a lot of money, and many sacrifices, but we will recover much more easily. Material things are replaceable, people are not, and there is no comparison in the number of victims.

When whole towns have been simply erased from the map, one cannot expect thinks to come back to normal in days, weeks or ewven months. But we are trying.


----------



## Vanda

My intention was not to compare the countries but to say that it was so devastating and terrible like in Haiti. Chile has more conditions to recover fast and we are, all of us, wishing/praying to a fast recovery of this dreadful moment.

Can someone discover about Vampiro?!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vanda said:


> ...
> Can someone discover about Vampiro?!



Unfortunately, I know as little of him as any other participant. He might be in one of the sectors of Santiago still without electricity and without phones, and therefore his silence.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Es una verdadera lastima que estas cosas sucedan, pero desafortunadamente la madre naturaleza nunca avisa cuando se va a manifestar. Hermanos chilenos, ojala esta tragedia quede en la historia rapidamente y pronto podamos ver de nuevo esa alegria que los caracteriza.

Mis oraciones estan con ustedes.





Perdonen mi falta de acentos!


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts, tu madre tenía razón. Anything that can be mended by money is not really that important. No material loss should cause us anxiety. 
¡Fuerza chilenos! Un abrazo
bd


----------



## la_machy

Gracias Oldy por reportarte y hacernos saber que estás bien.
Espero con fe que Vampiro, eli-chi, Aviador y nuestros demás amigos chilenos estén bien. Estamos muy preocupados por ustedes, amigos. 

Marie.


----------



## french4beth

Oldynuts, 

Thanks so much for your update - our prayers are with you.

Regards,
Beth


----------



## Kibramoa

Graicas Oldynuts por compartir tus experiencias.  Seguimos a la espera de que  los demás foreros chilenos nos avisen que ellos y sus familias están bien.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Me uno a la pena que embarga a los chilenos y por supuesto a la que nos embarga a todos nosotros que tenemos amigos chilenos en estos foros. 

Espero, no sólo ellos sino sus familiares, conocidos y en realidad todo el pueblo chileno tenga una pronta recuperación de esta tragedia.

Por acá les digo, que como al aeropuerto de Santiago está cerrado hay cientos de chilenos varados en el aeropuerto de nuestra capital, que iban o quieren llegar a Chile, por parte del gobierno se les está dando hospedaje a estas personas y sé que no tardarmeos en organizarnos para mandar ayuda a nuestros hermanos.

Como siempre sé que habrá una gran cooperación y ¡Ánimo Chile!


----------



## bondia

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Me uno a la pena que embarga a los chilenos y por supuesto a la que nos embarga a todos nosotros que tenemos amigos chilenos en estos foros.
> 
> Espero, no sólo ellos sino sus familiares, conocidos y en realidad todo el pueblo chileno tenga una pronta recuperación de esta tragedia.
> 
> Por acá les digo, que como al aeropuerto de Santiago está cerrado hay cientos de chilenos varados en el aeropuerto de nuestra capital, que iban o quieren llegar a Chile, por parte del gobierno se les está dando hospedaje a estas personas y sé que no tardarmeos en organizarnos para mandar ayuda a nuestros hermanos.
> 
> Como siempre sé que habrá una gran cooperación y ¡Ánimo Chile!


 
¡Qué bueno saber que las personas varadas, desamparadas y preocupadas por los suyos, reciben ayuda solidaria en el Benito Juárez!
Si todo el mundo funcionara siempre así...
¡Fuerza Chile!


----------



## Calambur

Una buena: *Aviador* ha escrito hace un raro en este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8612751&postcount=15
Me alegra, Oldy Nuts, que estés por aquí (disculpa: no te había visto antes).


----------



## alacant

Great big thanks to oldy nuts for taking the time to write here for us. Here is the link to a TV channel in Chile.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tv-de-chile

I have no words to express my feelings about this tragedy. 

Abrazos, ala


----------



## SDLX Master

Calambur said:


> Una buena: *Aviador* ha escrito hace un raro en este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8612751&postcount=15
> Me alegra, Oldy Nuts, que estés por aquí (disculpa: no te había visto antes).


 
Well, elmg is also alive and kicking, as you can see *here*. And we should expect Vampiro to make an entrance, fangs forward and all, any time now.


----------



## ManPaisa

Comparing the tragedies in Chile and Haiti is unfair--to both countries.


----------



## Calambur

SDLX Master said:


> Well, elmg is also alive and kicking, as you can see *here*. And we should expect Vampiro to make an entrance, fangs forward and all, any time now.


Gracias,* SDLX Master*, no había visto a *elmg*. Ahora esperemos a *Vampiro*...


----------



## bondia

SDLX Master said:


> Well, elmg is also alive and kicking, as you can see *here*. And we should expect Vampiro to make an entrance, fangs forward and all, any time now.


 
Un aplauso para el "administrador"


----------



## SDLX Master

bondia said:


> Un aplauso para el "administrador"


 
 !!!


----------



## Kibramoa

Recibí noticias de *Vampiro*.  Él y su familia están bien -salvo el gran susto y daños menores. Están sin luz y de rápidito fue a un ciber-café. No sé hasta cuando se pueda él conectar y pasar por WR, así que les comparto la noticia.


----------



## la_machy

SDLX Master said:


> Well, elmg is also alive and kicking, as you can see *here*. And we should expect Vampiro to make an entrance, fangs forward and all, any time now.


 
Of course SDLX, Vampiro will be here forever and ever...

Edit: Muy buenas noticias Kibramoa!! Gracias por avisar!


----------



## bondia

Kibramoa said:


> Recibí noticias de *Vampiro*. Él y su familia están bien -salvo el gran susto y daños menores. Están sin luz y de rápidito fue a un ciber-café. No sé hasta cuando se pueda él conectar y pasar por WR, así que les comparto la noticia.


 
Gracias, Kibramoa, por la buena noticia


----------



## Vanda

Que bom saber notícias do Vampiro!!


----------



## ManPaisa

Yes, one death is as bad as hundreds of thousands, but then every country in the world is tragic in that sense.


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, me acabo de enterar que en un evento que se ha organizado con la participación de decenas de artistas latinos para ayudar a Haití, ahora también han incluído a Chile. A nivel de ayuda, creo que ambos paises están siendo considerados por igual. Finalmente la ayuda deberá llegar de manera proporcional o en la medida en que se necesite, ¿qué no? Pero en cuanto a que en ambos lugares hay tragedia, la hay. Sin ir más lejos, para una persona quien ha sufrido la pérdida de un ser querido, en cualquiera de los dos lugares, la vida se ha tornado horribe, tanto en Haití como en Chile. Quizá es a lo que Vanda se refiere.


----------



## elmg

Hola a todos

Recien ahora puedo ver este hilo porque lo cambiaron de foro. Gracias a todos los que preguntaron por mi y por el resto de quienes vivimos aqui. Oldy Nuts me avisó de este hilo. Había olvidado que Oldy también era de aquí, recordé a Vampiro, Aviador y Pauli_cl. Aviador me respondió que no tuvo inconvenientes, me alegra ver aquí que Vampiro está bien también. Mis saludos para él. Según un amigo de aquí de WR que tenemos en común con Pauli, ella había vuelto a Chile, asi que también debemos esperar noticias de ella. No me ha respondido mi PM. 

Por mi parte, estaba en Mendoza (Argentina) cuando paso lo feo, y aunque allí también se sintió, fue leve en comparación. Ahora estoy en Santiago, llegue ayer. Es bastante impactante, la combinación de terremoto y tsunami ha sido terrible para el Sur. Si bien en Santiago han sido menos a las consecuencias, sólo necesito caminar dos pasos para hallar mucha gente acampando en las calles. Vivo en una zona vieja de Santiago Centro y aquí hay muchas casas bastante dañadas (entre ellas la mía). 

Las noticias no cesan de llegar y entre ellas las muy odiosas como por ejemplo que el edificio de Concepción cuya imagen ha recorrido el mundo estaba construido con arenita en vez de cemento, con hierro de mala calidad, etc. La sed de ganancia mató a esas personas en este caso. 

Bueno mis saludos a todos. Se agradece el apoyo, hay un clima de angustia general acá y hace falta la mano amiga. Yo no soy chilena, pero no hace falta serlo para estar aquí codo a codo y sentir con la misma profundidad que todo el mundo todo la angustia que esta situación produce. Todo el mundo busca gente que no encuentra. La incertidumbre es terrible. 

Pauli por fa reportate pronto, ojalá estes muy bien.

(Disculpen que no traduzca al inglés, no me da la cabeza en este minuto). 

Por lo que dice SLDX Master, por supuesto que estoy "kicking" contra ese foro "oculto".


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

_Oldy Nuts_ ha hecho una acertada descripción de cómo se produjeron los hechos. Nuestra familia no tuvo daños en Santiago, salvo los inconvenientes, por lo demás soportables, de falta de energía eléctrica por 32 horas. Después de haber podido  comunicarnos telefónicamente con amigos y familiares, colapsaron también las comunicaciones, incluso en gran medida los celulares.

El epicentro fue en la región a la altura de Talca y Concepción, donde los daños y el número de muertos fueron importantes, en gran parte en las costa debido a repetidos embates de tsunamis. Cabe cierta responsabilidad al gobierno cuando la presidenta Bachelet, con el ánimo de llevar calma a la población, desestimó públicamente este riesgo.

http://noticias.latam.msn.com/cl/especiales/sismo/articulo.aspx?cp-documentid=23548673

Una mancha negra es la ola de saqueos reprimidos solamente por una fuerza policial insuficiente que desde el Domingo asola la región. Tardíamente recién hoy el gobierno, de inclinación socialista, posiblemente para no comprometerse con los militares y no limitar las libertades civiles, decretó el Estado de Emergencia y llamó al Ejército a intervenir para controlar a los desbandados que después de haber saqueado e incendiado supermercados y tiendas amenazan esta noche incluso residencias privadas. Tímidamente el gobierno habla de una simple 'fuerza disuasiva' cuando en realidad se requiere una respuesta enérgica para proteger a la población.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte.../Concepcion/elpepuint/20100301elpepuint_1/Tes


----------



## Aviador

Muchas gracias a todos ustedes por su preocupación y solidaridad. ¡Qué reconfortante es saber que tenemos amigos en tantos lugares del mundo que nos muestran su afecto, aunque no nos cocen personalmente! Gracias.
Hace varios años, en un mensaje privado a un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo, decía yo respecto del último gran terremoto del sur de Perú que igual que alli, nuestro país es una tierra de gran actividad tectónica y que era sólo cuestión de tiempo para que nos tocara también a nosotros. Pues ya nos tocó y de qué forma.
Les cuento que personalmente yo me encuentro muy bien, igual que toda mi familia. No sufrimos ningún daño personal ni material. Yo pasé el terremoto en mi apartamento de Santiago, en el decimoprimer piso y sólo sufrí un horrible susto, la molestia de tener que limpiar el desorden de lo que quedó regado por el piso y una pequeña erosión en un brazo por tratar de apoyarme para mantenerme en pie, algo casi imposible dado el movimiento. Lamentablemente hay muchísima gente que más cerca del epicentro ha sufrido infinitamente más, incluso la perdida de su vida o la de sus seres queridos.
Me alegra saber que Oddly Nuts, Vampiro y elmg (con quien me comuniqué por mensaje privado) están bien. Hay algunos foreros chilenos que hace tiempo no veo por el foro "Sólo español" sobre los cuales me gustaría tener noticias. Por ejemplo Schenker que es de Concepción.

El terremoto que nos afectó fue, según el Servicio Sismológico de Chile, de una magitud de 8,3 grados en escala de Richter y de intensidades (efecto percibido) de 9 grados en el epicentro y, por ejemplo, 8 grados en Santiago en la escala de Mercalli. La zona de fractura fue de unos 350 kilómetros de Norte a Sur y se sintió con fuerza a lo largo de unos 2.500 kilómetros del territorio chileno e incluso en los países vecinos, especialmente Argentina. Además, afectó a unos diez millones de personas en Chile, como el 60% de la población del país.
Para quienes comparaban con el terremoto de Haití, les cuento que el nuestro fue 900 veces más potente. Según las estadísticas, fue el quinto mayor sismo en el mundo desde que hay registro y el segundo mayor en Chile después del de mayo de 1960 que a su vez ha sido el mayor del mundo. Teniendo en cuenta lo anterior y el maremoto que afectó a esa zona, es un alivio saber que hasta ahora sólo se han contado 723 víctimas fatales. Este número, sin duda y lamentablemente, seguirá aumentando en la medida que mejoren las comunicaciones con los lugares más remotos y continúe el trabajo de los equipos de emergencia.
Nuestro país ha salido bien de otras catástrofes antes y no dudo que lo hará también en esta ocasión. Tenemos los recursos, la organización y la voluntad y con la ayuda de nuestros amigos en el mundo, pronto estaremos de pie otra vez.

Un abrazo a todos ustedes, amigos y muchas gracias otra vez. Quedo a su disposición para lo que necesiten saber.

P.D. No quiero olvidar de agradecer sobre todo a Calambur que ha mostrado un especial interés en saber sobre mí. Gracias, vecina.


----------



## fsabroso

Me alegra que ya varios de los amigos chilenos esten apareciendo otra vez por el foro, entendemos la magnitud de la tragedia y el cambio de prioridades que ahora, esperemos solo temporalmente, deban trener con respecto al foro. 
Lo primero es la seguridad propia y de la familia, hablando con amigos de Santiago, aun se mantiene el susto, que no los deja dormir tranquilos, además de las replicas de temblores que aun suceden.

Gracias a Oldy Nuts, Juan Carlos Garling y Aviador que nos han brindado detalles fieles de lo vivido allá; esperemos que pronto, aunque sea solo para un post, sepamos de nuestros demás amigos chilenos. 

Un abarzo y solidaridad para cada uno de ustedes.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias por avisar, *kibramoa*. Celebro la aparición del *Vampiro*.
Esperemos que de a poquito todos vayan dando señales.
¡Fuerza, Chile!


----------



## Metztli

Oldy Nuts said:


> I start by apologizing for writing in English, but I am asuming that it's not only Spanish speaking people who are worried about what has happened in Chile.


 
Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I've been in earthquakes, too, and I know how terrifying it is.

We're with you all, as the suffering of our brothers and sisters is our own grief.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I have just had direct news from elmg y el-chi. They are all right, as well as their families, but have problems in getting into this thread (?). They both asked me to post these news in here, which I am doing gladly. Some other participants residing in Chile I tried to contact have not responded, but I am glad to see that they have posted in here.

As to the tragedies in Chile and Haití, I think there is no sense in trying to compare them. As our dear Machy wrote,



> para una persona quien ha sufrido la pérdida de un ser querido, en cualquiera de los dos lugares, la vida se ha tornado horribe, tanto en Haití como en Chile



All I tried to convey is that we had been fortunate because, in spite of the widespread destruction here, the number of deaths in here is almost negligible compared with the number of deaths there; and that we would most probably recover sooner. Any further comparison is, in my opinion, distatesful and out of place.


----------



## Calambur

¿Alguien sabe algo de *Pauli*? Pregunta por ella *elmg*, en otro hilo.


----------



## Rayines

Calambur said:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de *Pauli*? Pregunta por ella *elmg*, en otro hilo.


Sí, si saben de Pauli y de gdiaz (Guillermo), ambos colaboradores en el CTP.


----------



## eli-chi

Hola, amigos:
Agradezco a Oldy, quien me envió un PM y me dirigió a este hilo. He sido conmovida casi hasta a las lágrimas.  Creo que, a no ser porque en el momento en que leía llegaron a visitarme mis dos hijas habrían logrado hacerme llorar, muchachos.  
Es admirable lo pequeño que se ha hecho el mundo con esto de las comunicaciones.  Poder relacionarse con personas viviendo en puntos tan distantes del globo y formar lazos de amistad con ellos.
Muchas gracias a cada uno de ustedes por sus demostraciones de afecto.  
A Dios gracias aún mi familia extendida está bien.  Ninguno de ellos sufrió daños físicos.  Incluso una de mis hijas y su esposo salvaron ilesos, aún cuando se derrumbó un muro interior que daba a su dormitorio; vivían en pleno cerro, camino a un centro invernal llamado Farellones, acá en Santiago.  
Daños materiales diversos sí hubo en muchos casos.
Este es el tercer terremoto que me toca vivir.   Me pareció uno de los más grandes. No sé si esto se debió al gran ruido que, tal vez por el silencio de la noche era estruendoso, o por su larga duración.  Para mi gran sorpresa, cuando revisé todo el interior de la casa, comprobé que nada se movió de su sitio.  Quiero decir, ni un vaso.  Tan sorprendido como yo estaba uno de mis vecinos, que vino a verme y me acompañó a revisar la pieza de los "cachureos", donde pensé que podría haber muchas cosas dañadas o, al menos, repartidas por todos lados.  Pero todo estaba en orden, igual que el resto de la casa.   
Estaba sentada maravillándome ante esto, sin luz, pero con una luna esplendorosa, cuando sonó el teléfono.  Era mi hijo mayor desde Oregon; por él supe acerca del epicentro, duración e intensidad.  Tampoco entiendo que él lograra comunicarse, pues pasado el terremoto ya no había electricidad, no había conectividad ni por el teléfono fijo ni por celular.
En mi barrio llegó la luz alrededor de las 5 de la madrugada, de modo que pude ver las noticias en un canal nacional y, a ratos, por CNN hasta las 6.30 de la mañana en que se fue la señal del cable; así es que me fui a dormir.  A eso de las 10 de la mañana recibí un mensaje de texto (de la hija que vivía en la montaña) avisándome que ellos y su hermana estaban bien. Sólo hasta alrededor de las cuatro de la tarde supe de mi otro hijo, que vive algo más al sur del lugar del epicentro (en Pucón; no sé nada de distancias, amigos).  Todo estaba bien, ellos y la casa.
Desde ayer, algunos periodistas han empezado a acuñar el término "terremoto mentiroso".  Porque algunas personas que viven en departamentos y fueron muy impactadas, se fueron a casas de familiares o amigos. Pero, hoy debían volver a sus trabajos; al volver a sus hogares encontraron que, aunque los edificios se veían levemente dañados, sus departamentos lo estaban severamente.  Lo mismo ocurrió hoy con edificios de oficinas.  Muchas personas fueron enviadas de vuelta a sus hogares, pues los edificios mostraban serios daños estructurales en su interior.
Sin duda, con un terremoto de esta magnitud, seguido de maremotos, es sorprendente que haya habido el número de víctimas que hay, aún cuando la cifra final supere en mucho a la que hay hasta el momento.
El cansancio me vence, amigos.  Estoy con mi mamá y mi nieta en casa. He pasado gran parte de mi tiempo frente al televisor.  No es lo que hago normalmente; es más, por lo general no veo televisión. Pero los periodistas del canal 24 horas han estado transmitiendo en directo; se han desplazado hasta los lugares de más difícil acceso. Han hecho un trabajo de lujo, reporteando desde el lugar de los hechos. También los que están en los estudios, en ocasiones poniendo en aprietos a las personas que han invitado para ser entrevistadas allí.
Buenas noches, amigos.  Gracias por sus oraciones, sus cariñosas palabras, por ocuparse de nosotros.  ¡Son lo máximo!  Si en algo puedo servirles de ayuda, me tienen a su disposición.  No duden en enviarme un mensaje personal.  Hay algunas personas de habla inglesa a quienes he recurrido en ocasiones, cuando no he sabido cómo ayudar a otros de habla hispana.  Siéntanse con toda libertad. I´m at your beck and call guys!
El Señor los bendiga.


----------



## eli-chi

Calambur said:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de *Pauli*? Pregunta por ella *elmg*, en otro hilo.


Tengo la impresión que la Pauli no vive en Chile.


----------



## romarsan

Juan Carlos, Aviador, elmg, eli-chi, querido Vampiro, que bueno saber de vosotros y que todos esteis bien. Entre los que he compartido hilos y dudas está chileno ¿alguién sabe algo de él?.

A todos, a todos los chilenos, del foro o de fuera del foro, sé que teneis la fuerza suficiente para salir de esta y para mejorar aún más vuestras medidas de protección contra terremotos. Ni os imaginais cuanto he pensado en vosotros.

Bienvenidos de vuelta, esperemos que vayan apareciendo los que aún no lo han hecho para quedarnos tranquilos del todo.

Abrazos


----------



## Vanda

Many Chileans tourists were in our country and they were to go home on Saturday. Money running out, no flights leaving, the situation was very bad, but the mayors - at least in one state I am sure - send them food and were organizing so they had where to stay till they can come back. Many tourists were trying to talk at home with their children and other relatives but no connections. It is a sad situation indeed.


----------



## Rayines

romarsan said:


> ......Entre los que he compartido hilos y dudas está chileno ¿alguién sabe algo de él?.


*¡Aquí está!*  (no vive en Chile, por su perfil) , y también tuvimos noticias de gdiaz, *acá*.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Estupendo, ya estáis apareciendo todos y es una alegría saber que todos estáis bien, Juan Carlos, Aviador, elmg, eli-chi, chileno, gdiaz a quien aprecio especialmente por trabajar con él en el diccionario, mi querido Vampiro.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## romarsan

Yepi, gdiaz, que bueno saber que estás bien.
Abrazos


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¡Qué bien!, van apareciendo. Me alegro de que todos tengan buenas noticias. La próxima que sea que ya nos pueden acompañar de nuevo.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Un gran abrazo solidario para todos nuestros compañeros de foro chilenos y para todo el pueblo de Chile.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Mil gracias, compañer@s, por sus noticias.  Gracias a Dios, todos mis amigos en Santiago se quedan ilesos, aunque algo asustados.  Ahora quedo preocupandome por la gente de los pueblos más aislados, sin ayuda ní contacto con el exterior.

Les mando a toditos un abrazo solidario enorme.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lamento haber visto este hilo tan tarde. Un gran abrazo a todos los chilenos. Terrible.
Adolfo


----------



## eli-chi

Por la televisión he visto que ha empezado a llegar ayuda a los lugares más dañados y de más difícil acceso, lo que es una muy buena noticia.  No ha sido nada fácil, debido a las condiciones de las rutas de acceso y otros, como falta de electricidad, que ha complicado enormemente los procesos.  Algo tan elemental como llenar los estanques de los vehículos, por ejemplo.  
También se ha empezado a aceptar algo de la ayuda que habían ofrecido muchos países, entre ellos Argentina y Perú, nuestros vecinos, desde donde ya han llegado, además de otras cosas, hospitales de campaña con todo el equipamiento incluido y personal médico, algo tan urgente y necesario.  No sólo estaba la emergencia de los heridos por la catástrofe, sino que muchos hospitales quedaron inhabilitados.  Hay  otros países que estarán enviando este tipo de ayuda. 
También el propio país ha empezado a salir del asombro y a organizarse para asistir a sus compatriotas en desgracia.   
Personas del foro, sus demostraciones de afecto, de interés, comprometen mis afectos hacia ustedes cada vez más.  Hay muchísimos chilenos que ignoran todo acerca de ustedes.  Estoy entre los pocos que tienen el privilegio de conocerlos.
Aunque por un tiempo no estaré presente en el foro propiamente tal, cada día revisaré mi correo, y estaré atenta a este hilo.
Un abrazo desde la distancia.  El Señor los bendiga.


----------



## blink05

Como chileno, quisiera agradecer a todos por la preocupación que han manifestado por nuestro país y nuestros compatriotas. Descubrí con asombro y alegría este hilo, que se suma a muchas otras manifestaciones de solidaridad por parte de la comunidad internacional.

Chile comienza de a poco a levantarse. Los servicios básicos comienzan a restablecerse, el desorden y el pillaje están siendo controlados, y la ayuda está siendo organizada. Hay mucho que lamentar, pero el único camino posible es el del trabajo y de la solidaridad. Las manifestaciones de amistad como la de ustedes dan fuerza a todos los chilenos frente a la adversidad.

Un gran abrazo a todos.


----------



## la_machy

Me da mucho gusto que al igual que otros compañeros chilenos, te hayas reportado, eli-chi. Y desde luego que blink05 está en lo cierto al decir que el trabajo y la solidaridad los sacarán muy pronto adelante. Por supuesto que hemos estado preocupados por ustedes aca en el foro, ¡y cómo no! Y nos da mucho gusto ver que poco a poco nos han avisado que están bien. 
Con todo mi corazón les deseo que superen todo esto muy pronto, amigos.
La historia nos ha mostrado que son un pueblo muy fuerte y maravilloso, y sé que así será.


Un abrazo,
Marie.


----------



## romarsan

blink05 said:


> Chile comienza de a poco a levantarse. Los servicios básicos comienzan a restablecerse, el desorden y el pillaje están siendo controlados, y la ayuda está siendo organizada. Hay mucho que lamentar, pero el único camino posible es el del trabajo y de la solidaridad. Las manifestaciones de amistad como la de ustedes dan fuerza a todos los chilenos frente a la adversidad.
> 
> Un gran abrazo a todos.



El trabajo, la solidaridad, el cariño y las actitudes positiva como la tuya.
¡Fuerza Chile!


----------



## mkellogg

Hello everybody,

My heart goes out to all those affected by the earthquake.

I did a quick search of the database for Concepción, Talca and some other neighboring cities and found a few recently active members.
Schenker is OK
Corobori
Brandee
titihinrichsen
yap
nemoris
María Brandán

I hope they are all fine, though I can't imagine them not being affected in some way.  I have already sent them a PM offering help, though I think that it might be some time before they have internet access.  I hope to hear back from each of them over the next few weeks.

Mike


----------



## Metztli

romarsan said:


> El trabajo, la solidaridad, el cariño y las actitudes positiva como la tuya.
> ¡Fuerza Chile!


 
Exactamente, Romarsan! La actitud de los chilenos los va a sacar adelante de ésta. Hay mucho que lamentar, pero también como chilenos pueden estar orgullosos de ustedes mismos. La gente decente y luchona de Chile!

Vamos, Chile que sí se puede!


----------



## Vampiro

Queridos amigos, me han emocionado con tanta preocupación.
Estoy bien, al igual que toda mi familia más cercana.
En Santiago el terremoto fue de ocho grados pero la ciudad respondió bien, está hecha para eso y un poco más. Hay casos puntuales de algunos edificios nuevos que colapsaron, pero son muy pocos para una ciudad de cinco millones de habitantes; alguien tendrá que responder por eso, nuestras normas de construcción son bastante draconianas y no es posible que un edificio de menos de cinco años colapse por algo así.
En los barrios de la perisferia fue diferente, muchas casas sufrieron serios daños estructurales o simplemente cayeron al suelo.
Esa noche, apenas pasó el sismo, cruzamos la ciudad en auto para ir a ver mis hijas. El viaje a oscuras y sin semáforos fue kafkiano, pero llegamos a salvo y las encontramos bien. Sólo daños muy menores en su casa, nada que no se pueda reparar.
En el sur la cosa es muy distinta y tiene ribetes de tragedia, pues además del terremoto, que allá llegó cerca de los nueve grados, sobrevino un tsunami que barrió con la zona costera; pueblos enteros fueron arrasados y ciertamente no tienen la infraestructura que tiene Santiago. Los muertos oficialmente hasta el momento llegan a 800, pero yo creo que con creces superaremos los mil. La gran mayoría por el tsunami que provocó más daños que el terremoto.
Una tragedia donde ha salido a relucir lo mejor y lo peor del ser humano; porque a la ayuda que brindan personas y entidades, se contrapone el lumpen de siempre que se ha dedicado a saquear y a robar cuanto es posible robar. El gobierno reaccionó muy tarde pàra sacar al ejército a la calle.
Pero yo me quedo con lo positivo, con los cientos de personas, mayormente jóvenes, que están trabajando para ir en ayuda de los damnificados. Ayer pasamos con mi familia a donar alimentos y era reconfortante ver a jóvenes, casi niños, trabajando con tanto entusiasmo.
A mi en lo personal el sismo me afectó casi nada, estuve sin electricidad y desconectado del mundo, racionando un poco el agua, para no usar el grupo electrógeno de emergencia más de lo necesario debido a la falta de combustible, pero eso es nada en comparación con lo que está sufriendo tanta gente.
Chile es una continua historia de reconstrucciones sucesivas, ahora nuevamente nos toca ponernos de pie, sacudirnos el polvo, llorar un poco a nuestros muertos y levantar el país una vez más. No me caben dudas de que lo lograremos.
Un gran abrazo para todos, y gracias por tanta preocupación.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## la_machy

Es un gusto enorme, querido Eduardo,  que estés de vuelta, sano y salvo, y con tu familia bien. 
Estoy segura de que tu país se recuperará, así como dices, como siempre lo ha hecho. 
Bienvenido, amigo.


Marie.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Por problemas de la red interna de mi casa, estuve sin aparecerme por aquí y sin poder seguirme preocupando de tratar de ubicar a los demás chilenos ausentes. Me alegra mucho comprobar que, a pesar de ello, ya no quedan "desaparecidos" por los cuales hayan preguntado. Tal vez mañana tenga un tiempo para revisar los mensajes publicados y verificar que no nos queda nadie pendiente. De no ser así, haré esfuerzos por ubicar a los faltantes.

Como han dicho los demás, ya está el país poniéndose de pie, a pesar de la magnitud impensada del desastre, mucho mayor que lo imaginado inicialmente; a pesar de las fuertes réplicas que aún continúan, a pesar de errores tácticos y administrativos de las autoridades, a pesar de los desmanes del lumpen que ya están siendo reprimidos. Nos apoyan la ayuda recibida de países hermanos, y la enorme solidaridad que nos hacen sentir los participantes de este foro y de muchos otros.

Gracias por acompañarnos.


----------



## romarsan

Querido Eduardo, no sabes cuanto me alegro de verte de nuevo por aquí, pero más que nada me alegro de saber que esteis todos bien, estaba muy preocupada.

Y no me cabe duda de que levantareis de nuevo Chile en tiempo record. Como bien dices tú, ya lo habeis hecho antes. Te admiro Eduardo y me consta que tu sentir lo comparte la mayoría de tus compatriotas.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I am glad to see that all the Chileans about whom people have asked in this thread have been accounted for, except for Schenker, residing in Concepción, the most devastated area in the country. His profile shows that his last post is dated December 26, so he has been absent since before the earthqake; and it also shows an activity of his of yesterday afternoon, without details. I think it is safe to asume that, if he visited the forums yesterday, he is at least physically well. In any case, I'm sending his a personal message asking him to post in this thread if and when he can.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Vampiro said:


> Chile es una continua historia de reconstrucciones sucesivas, ahora nuevamente nos toca ponernos de pie, sacudirnos el polvo, llorar un poco a nuestros muertos y levantar el país una vez más. No me caben dudas de que lo lograremos.
> Un gran abrazo para todos, y gracias por tanta preocupación.
> 
> Eduardo.
> _


Eduardo, no dejes de dar señales de vez en cuando -petición que extiendo a los demás foreros y foreras que están en Chile- pues las noticias nos dicen que todavía siguen las sacudidas, con magnitudes que por aquí supondrían una catástrofe.

Seguimos muy preocupados por todos vosotros.

¡Ánimo!

MA


----------



## french4beth

Eduardo, elichi and Oldynut, 

Thanks for keeping us all posted --- I don't speak Spanish but I'm guessing at the meaning of your posts, and it sounds like you and all of your families are ok, despite the devastation... my prayers are with you.

Sincerely,
Beth


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Beth, to put it in one phrase: yes, all the Chileans that have posted say they and their families are well and that they have no serious direct consequences of the earthquake. Thanks for caring.

Miguel Antonio, yes, we still have many strong replicas. This is normal and should continue for about a month. Not very easy on the nerves, but they have produced no further damages. Even then, the strongest ones can affect houses and buildings with initially reparable structural damages to the point of making them irreparable. Not many people, however, wants to go back to houses or buildings with obvious structural damages. It is all complicated.

There are still areas without electricity/water, communications are not fully back to normal, transit through the main highways and most of the roads near the epicenter is still slow, and hazardous in some cases. Distribution of help in the most affected areas has not been as fluid and speedy as one would have liked, and there are still some disturbances in the most afected areas. All this is fortunately improving, and the country as a whole is moving in the right direction.

Knowing that there is so many people caring about how we are doing is a great help.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Beth, to put it in one phrase: yes, all the Chileans that have posted say they and their families are well and that they have no serious direct consequences of the earthquake. Thanks for caring.
> 
> Miguel Antonio, yes, we still have many strong replicas. This is normal and should continue for about a month. Not very easy on the nerves, but they have produced no further damages. Even then, the strongest ones can affect houses and buildings with initially reparable structural damages to the point of making them irreparable. Not many people, however, wants to go back to houses or buildings with obvious structural damages. It is all complicated.
> 
> There are still areas without electricity/water, communications are not fully back to normal, transit through the main highways and most of the roads near the epicenter is still slow, and hazardous in some cases. Distribution of help in the most affected areas has not been as fluid and speedy as one would have liked, and there are still some disturbances in the most afected areas. All this is fortunately improving, and the country as a whole is moving in the right direction.
> 
> Knowing that there is so many people caring about how we are doing is a great help.


 
Keep counting on us, Oldy! ¡Ánimo!


----------



## Metztli

Oldy Nuts said:


> Knowing that there is so many people caring about how we are doing is a great help.


 
That is, sadly, the only thing we can do for you, Oldy. Well, in some countries they have opened an account for donations; at least, Mexico has one.

I heard about a bad replica last night. The worst of them is the panic reactions, I know.

Hope everything starts getting better soon.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

For those who can read Spanish, here are the, in my opinion, two best informative sources in Chile:

http://www.emol.com/
http://www.cooperativa.cl/

Besides being highly informative, both sites have on their right sidebar links to instructions on how one can help, with separate links for people in Chile and abroad. We should be able to recover from this disaster on our own, but of course any help will shorten the time needed for this, and will be most welcome.

And please remember: just letting us know that you are there is a great help.


----------



## ChaTTito

Hola amigos, vivo en la cuarta region de Chile. Aca el movimiento se sintió fuerte pero no alcanzó la dimensiones de terremoto. Sin embargo las costas de la cuarta region experimentaron algunos cambios. En la playa Changa de Coquimbo, por ejemplo, el mar avanzó unos 20 metros y alcanzo una parte de lo que es el paseo peatonal. Tengo familiares en un sector al norte de la serena llamado Caleta San pedro, esa noche tuve que resibirlos a tods en mi casa porque arrancaron ante el temor de tsunami. Es triste ver tanto dolor y tanta destrucción al sur de nuestro país, pero en en zona también se vive intranquilidad. Hay rumores de una alerta roja para esta parte del país, las personas aca no estan tranquilas. Por si no sabían existen volcanes submarinos en la costa de coquimbo, y por lo menos 2 estan activos.
Quiero pensar en que no sucederá nada y quiero confiar en que nos recuperaremos y que ademas aprenderemos de los errores.


----------



## Fer BA

Como todos me alegro que en medio de la tragedia, aquellos que conocemos estén bien, que lo que nos conmueve u horroriza en las imagenes de la tele no nos toque en lo personal, que nuestro cariño reconforte a aquellos con los que compartimos este foro.

Lo demás, sería abundar en lo que ya han dicho.

Un abrazo fraternal y trasandino a los hermanos y hermanas de Chile.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Un gustazo verte por estos lados, Eduardo. Me sumo a la alegría que han expresado los demás compañeros, de que tú y tu familia estén bien.
Un abrazo


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Adolfo, gracias a todos nuevamente.
Thanks to all you, guys.

Chile ya se está poniendo nuevamente de pie, y ahora viene el momento de reconstruir el país.
En eso estamos, con la ayuda de mucha gente y muchos países que han mostrado su solidaridad con nosotros.
Un abrazo, amigos.
_


----------



## bondia

Acabo de ver en TV (22h. en España) que ha habido alguna replica fuerte hace pocas horas en Chile. No he conseguido saber en qué zona.
Espero que nuestros amigos sigan bien, y que se mantendran en contacto.


----------



## Vampiro

Las réplicas no han cesado, y algunas son muy fuertes.
Incluso hubo un fuerte temblor (más de seis grados) en Calama, muy al norte, que no es réplica del terremoto, sino un nuevo foco de movimientos sísmicos.
Ya se calmará... hay que tener paciencia.
Muchas gracias por la preocupación.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## bondia

Vampiro said:


> Las réplicas no han cesado, y algunas son muy fuertes.
> Incluso hubo un fuerte temblor (más de seis grados) en Calama, muy al norte, que no es réplica del terremoto, sino un nuevo foco de movimientos sísmicos.
> Ya se calmará... hay que tener paciencia.
> Muchas gracias por la preocupación.
> Un abrazo.
> _


 
Bueno, ánimo a todos, y un abrazo

¿Alguien sabe por qué este hilo se ha movido a Comments and Suggestions?


----------



## romarsan

bondia said:


> Bueno, ánimo a todos, y un abrazo
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué este hilo se ha movido a Comments and Suggestions?



Sipi, para hacerlo más accesible a todos.


----------



## bondia

romarsan said:


> Sipi, para hacerlo más accesible a todos.


 
Vale, me parece muy acertado, lo que pasa es que no lo encontraba cuando he visto lo de las fuertes réplicas
Gracias


----------



## Oldy Nuts

romarsan said:


> Sipi, para hacerlo más accesible a todos.


 
Are you serious? I think it was difficult enough to come by this thread where it was, but at least it was where it belongs:



> Civil conversations about topics beyond the scope of the language forums.


 
The content of this thread is _not_ a comment about the forums, it is _not_ a question about the forums, and it is _not_ showing a concern about the forums:



> If you have any general comments, questions or concerns about the forums, ...


 
It is, however, showing a comforting concern for participants in a country that was very recently shaken by one of the strongest earthquakes ever recorded, and that is still experiencing very strong replicas, the last one only a few minutes ago and "only" 4.9 Richter (there were two over 6 Richter early in the morning).

Problem is, in my opinion, that very few people know of the existence of this thread. The strong solidarity expressed here is a great help for us in these difficult days.

*Addition:* I only noticed today, before posting this message, that this thread had been moved to another forum. When explained the motive, I had to agree that there was a really very good reason for the move. However, I cannot help to continue thinking that, conceptually, this is not the right forum for this interchange, although it is more convenient having it here.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Expanding a little on what Vampiro wote in his last message: yes, there have been many very strong replicas. What is more worrying, however, is that we have also had two strong movements in the Northen part of the country, some 3000 km (roughly 2000 miles) away from the epicenter of the Saturday earthqake. This is worrying for two main reasons: first, they have _not_ been in any way related with the "mega" earthquake; and second, it has been too many decades since the last big earthquake in the area, so experts from all over the world are expecting one at any time. A situation very alike to the San Francisco area in the USA.


----------



## piraña utria

Vampi-Eduardo y los demás amigos chilenos,

Un poco tarde, pero no por ello menos sincero: me alegra "leerlos" sanos y salvos, aunque Oldy Nuts no hay manera de dejar de leerlo ( te agradecemos tus permanentes reportes; te lo digo de corazón).

No he visto que rastro dejaste ya Vampi, pero paso a divertirme un rato.

Un abrazo a todos,


----------



## k-in-sc

Thinking about all of you in Chile! Glad you are all more or less OK. What a terrible thing ...
Muchos abrazos desde USA.
Karen
P.S. réplica = aftershock
(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## gatogab

No tengo que lamentar familiares fallecidos por el terremoto.
Aunque lejos de mi país, sé vivir desde acá los remezones de la naturaleza violenta y estar cerca junto con mi estado de ánimo a todos los chilenos ya que he tenido una infancia y una adolescencia muy *¡SACUDIDAS! *y sé de qué se trata.

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> ...
> P.S. réplica = aftershock
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


 
Yes, you are right, now I notice that "replica" is used in this sense only in México and Chile. Tank you for helping me polish my English. And you _shouldn't_ resist.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Today's update at nearly 20:00 (8 pm) local:

A peaceful day today, for a change. No aftershocks have made it to the news so far.

Solidary campaigns, recollection of funds, are all working. It's comforting and nice to see hundreds of teenagers helping in anything they can. From very heavy work _in situ_ to waving flags in front of banks to promote donations. Including creating recollection and distribution channels of help that work much faster than official ones.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Update at nearly 21:00 (9:00 pm) local on Sunday 7.

Less than half a dozen aftershocks more than 5 but less than 6 Richer reported today. Things gradually getting back to normal, although there are still areas with no electricity/communications. Solidarity amongst Chileans at its best. External help now coming in after been initially rejected by our President for being "unnecessary".


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> Update at nearly 21:00 (9:00 pm) local on Sunday 7.
> 
> Less than half a dozen aftershocks more than 5 but less than 6 Richer reported today. Things gradually getting back to normal, although there are still areas with no electricity/communications. Solidarity amongst Chileans at its best. *External help now coming in after been initially rejected by our President for being "unnecessary"*.


 Gracias Oldy por haber puesto esto por escrito.   Me confirma que la Presidenta dijo con todas sus letras que la ayuda era "innecesaria".  
Voces de personeros de gobierno interpretaron luego tan habilidosamente sus palabras, que llegué a pensar que había entendido mal, y que lo que ella había dicho era, efectivamente, que "no se aceptaría ayuda hasta evaluar la situación", para que llegara exactamente lo que se necesitara y no otra cosa.  Recuerdo haber escuchado -y visto- al Ministro Vidal diciendo que la idea era detallar "con precisión quirúrgica" la ayuda requerida.

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Eli, my last updates have been deliberately telegraphic. I wasn't trying to quote, and in any case I don't see much difference between the final effects of "rejecting" help and "not accepting it until...". Specially when in more than one occasion our authorities have had to explain and re-explain what they have said, as in this case, leaving one rather unsure about what they really meant by their words.


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> Eli, my last updates have been deliberately telegraphic.* I wasn't trying to quote*, and in any case I don't see much difference between the final effects of "rejecting" help and "not accepting it until...". Specially when in more than one occasion our authorities have had to explain and re-explain what they have said, as in this case, leaving one rather unsure about what they really meant by their words.


No me cabe duda de que no era tu intención, principalmente porque no ha sido tu tono... pero me ayudó en lo personal.  Por eso, gracias otra vez


----------



## malumesa

Gracias por la sugerencia Oldy.

Tu relato me permitió darme cuenta de detalles que desconocía. Y el espíritu de solidaridad y compasión de ese joven doctor es admirable, demuestra que lo mejor (y,en las menos veces, desdichadamente lo peor) surge dentro del ser humano ante este tipo de tragedias.

Bendito Dios que, como vos decís, la capacidad de recuperación de los chilenos está muy por encima de la de los haitianos. Nunca debemos olvidarnos de ellos. 

Luego de una situación de dolor y desesperanza, pensar que la situación pudo haber sido peor de lo que fue, es propio de las personas positivas. Felicidades por ser una de ellas.

Me uno al resto de los foreros que de una manera u otra han manifestado su apoyo moral a todos los damnificados, y al país en general. 

Continuaré elevando mis oraciones para que tanto los haitianos como los chilenos se recuperen lo más pronto posible y no vuelvan a pasar por una tragedia de tales magnitudes. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Update at nearly 13:00 (1:00 PM) local. Three of the strongest aftershocks since the eartquake (7.2, 6.8 and 6.0 Richter) in a few minutes preceded the official ceremony of Presidential change. No panic in the creremony; no known material damages reported yet. There is a preventive tsunami alert in effect.


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> Update at nearly 13:00 (1:00 PM) local. Three of the strongest aftershocks since the eartquake (7.2, 6.8 and 6.0 Richter) in a few minutes preceded the official ceremony of Presidential change. No panic in the creremony; no known material damages reported yet. There is a preventive tsunami alert in effect.


 
Just recieved email from Chilean friend in New York re: new earthquakes. Hope and pray all OK with you and yours, please keep us informed if you have time. Un abrazo muy fuerte para todos
bd


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Fortunately, no persons affected or material damages reported so far. Just one more fright it would seem.


----------



## malumesa

oldy nuts said:


> fortunately, no persons affected or material damages reported so far. Just one more fright it would seem.



my prayers are with all of you!!
May our lord have mercy on chile.


----------



## romarsan

¡Que se quede quieto el suelo de una vez!
Ojalá que todo pase pronto, amigos.


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, yo creo que ya está bueno de sacudidas, ya completamos con creces nuestra cuota del decenio.
Acabamos de tener otra réplica muy fuerte.  Ya he perdido la cuenta, pero ha habido al menos siete u ocho de mucha intensidad hoy.
Eso sin contar las que se sienten en los pisos más altos de los edificios, porque en estricto rigor el movimiento es casi constante.
 
Give us a break!!!
 
_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Dear Romarsan,

Unfortunately, it is highly unlikely that the ground stops moving once and for all, as you so kindly wish. Chile is a very long and thin country that is hanging from mountains several kilometers high so as not to fall down trenches  several kilometers deep stretching all along and very near the coast. And the country sits on  very unstable  plates that probably will never settle down completely within a foreseeable future. All this explains our long history of very strong earthquakes.

It also partly explains why every strongh earthquake has a sequel of smaller quakes as the ones we have been experiencing every day, sequel that may last for a couple of months: plates take time reaccomodating to a more or less stable configuration.

What has been unusual today has been the very large number of aftershocks ("réplicas" as we call them here) we have had, some of them very strong, with at least some 10 of them 5 Richter or more. As a matter of fact, I understand that the first in the series of three this morning was the strongest since the earthquake. And I have noticed my chair moving and loose things making little noises at least twice while writing this.

One more or less gets used to the unpleasant feeling of the ground moving. At the time of the strongest aftershock of this morning, the great hall in our Congress was completely full of people invited to the ceremony where Michelle Bachellet was to hand over command to our new President Sebastián Piñera, and nobody even got up. Of course this doesn't mean that everyone felt at ease, but everything went on as scheduled in spite of the quakes. And the building was quickly and calmly evacuated as soon as the short ceremony ended, just in case...

I thank again all of those who have expressed their sympathy in this thread. It is nice to know so many people are caring for us.
*
Addition:* Vampiro, you posted while I was writing my last message. Although I agree that it would be nice if the quakes ended right now, we'd better accept that they most probably won't in the very near future.  And hope that the ones yet to come won't bring any more deaths or destruction. And that our nerves can take it...


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> And I have noticed my chair moving and loose things making little noises at least twice while writing this.
> One more or less gets used to the unpleasant feeling of the ground moving.


 
Never having experienced an earthquake, it is hard to imagine. 
Desde aquí, ánimo amigos chilenos, seguimos atentos a vuestras noticias.


----------

